# Welches Patchfeld und welchen Switch



## ronny130286 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

ich warte momentan nur noch auf meinen Bauantrag das dieser genehmigt wird und dann kann es bei mir los gehen, nur ist es so das bei mir im Haus fast jeder Raum mit min. 1er Doppeldose Netzwerk ausgestattet wird. Als Kabel habe ich mir ein Cat 7 Duplexkabel ausgesucht, nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Patchfeld und Switch. Es sind nach ersten Überlegungen min. 9 Doppeldosen im Haus (also 18 Netzwerkanschlüsse) geben.

Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ronny130286,

Sofern du kein Glasfaser verwendest, ist es egal ob du ein Patchfeld für 90€ oder 30€ kaufst (außer du benötigst 1GBit).
Beim Switch das gleiche. 
Ich würde gleich ein 24er einbauen, für den Fall der spontanen Erweiterung. Wie kommt das Kabel vom HAP zum Patchfeld? Sollte es ein CAT7-Kabel (ohne Stecker o.ä) sein, würde ich den auf Port 1 klemmen, von dort auf den Switch und vom Switch dann zu den anderen Ausgängen.


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## unze (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich verwende immer BTR Patchpanel, also die modularen. Das ist beim Patchen viel angenehmer... Die von Metz sind qualitativ sehr gut, aber auch teuer im Vergleich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2013)

Nen 18er Switch wird schwierig, daher wür ich eher nen gängiges Maß nehmen.

TP-Link TL-SG1024D, 24-port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sowas z.B.. Auch wenn du 10Gbit/s Kabel legst, was bei einem Neubau das einzigst sinnvolle ist, würd ich nur nen Gigabit Switch nehmen, weil die 10 Gbit/s Dinger doch recht viel kosten. Oder hast du schon 10Gbit/s Endgeräte?

Digitus DN-91624S-EA, 24-Port Patch Panel, CAT 6A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist Cat6A also sollte da sogar 10Gbit/s drüber gehen.


----------



## ronny130286 (20. Oktober 2013)

also ich habe "noch" keine 10GBit/s Endgeräte => aber wer weis was die Zukunft bringt  Verlegen wollte ich dieses Kabel 500m CAT.7 Verlegekabel duplex 1000Mhz SFTP Datenkabel PIMF Netzwerkkabel CAT7 | eBay oder sollte ich es anderes nehmen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2013)

500 Meter? Wird das ne Villa? Das sind 55 Meter pro Dose!!!

Mit Cat.7 hast du schon alles richtig gemacht aber ich würd nochmal die Länge checken!!!


----------



## ronny130286 (20. Oktober 2013)

Naja die Länge war jetzt nur angenommen (nicht fix), meine Planungsfirma würde mir die Längen mit aufplanen und dann muss ich gucken was ich brauchen


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2013)

Naja wie schon gesagt, Cat.7 und dublex Kabel hast du dir schon vollkommen richtig ausgesucht. Es gibt nicht so sonderlich viele Firmen die Kabel herstellen, die drucken nur ihren Namen drauf aber die Kabel kommen alle aus der selben Bude. Wenn du nicht irgendein billigst China Kabel kaufst, wirst du keine wirklichen Unterschiede feststellen. Ich hab bunt gemischt Kabel von so ziemlich allen Herstellern von Digitus, Good Connections(Alcasa), Wentronic, Hama, Oehlbach und noch Andere aber die Kabel sind nicht unterschiedlich schnell.  Nur die Verarbeitungsqualität ist unterschiedlich. Von daher würd ich ganz normal weg günstige Kabel kaufen, da die eh nur in der Wand liegen und sich nicht bewegen.

Beim Patchpanel braucht man nicht unbedingt nen teures, modulares kaufen, da es ja eh nur 1 mal aufgelegt wird. (ich vermute mal nicht das du dein Netzwerk so schnell wieder auseinander reißt) Der Switch "nur" Gigabit, weil mit nem 10Gbit/s 24 Port Switch ist man locker mit über 4000€ dabei, was sinnfrei für einen Privathaushalt ist.


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2013)

Ob CAT 7 wirklich nötig ist ist fraglich auch wenn man damit im Zweifel auf der sicheren Seite ist. Unter 50m Kabellänge sollten es auch CAT5 und CAT6 tun auch wenn man auf eine Adernpaarschirmung (S/FTP, F/FTP oder am besten SF/FTP) achten sollte wenn man an 10GBit/s denkt. CAT 7 Kabel sind immer SF/FTP.

Markenhersteller von Netzwerkkabeln sind etwa VOKA, LanPro, OKIdensen, Nexans, Siemon oder LAPPkabel.



> Beim Patchpanel braucht man nicht unbedingt nen teures, modulares kaufen, da es ja eh nur 1 mal aufgelegt wird. (ich vermute mal nicht das du dein Netzwerk so schnell wieder auseinander reißt) Der Switch "nur" Gigabit, weil mit nem 10Gbit/s 24 Port Switch ist man locker mit über 4000€ dabei, was sinnfrei für einen Privathaushalt ist.


 
Netgear ProSafe Plus XS708E, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Es wird immer leistbarer...

Wenn man so einen Switch etwa mit einem GBit/s Switch kombiniert kommt man schon weit. Natürlich brauchen ja auch nicht alle Netzwerkgeräte 10GBit/s; dieses ist im Wesentlichen nur für PCs, (sehr schnelle) NAS und Server sowie prinzipiell für die Verbindung zwischen zwei Switches nicht jedoch etwa für W-LAN Accesspoints, Drucker oder TVs sinnvoll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ob CAT 7 wirklich nötig ist ist fraglich auch wenn man damit im Zweifel auf der sicheren Seite ist. Unter 50m Kabellänge sollten es auch CAT5 und CAT6 tun auch wenn man auf eine Adernpaarschirmung (S/FTP, F/FTP oder am besten SF/FTP) achten sollte wenn man an 10GBit/s denkt. CAT 7 Kabel sind immer SF/FTP



Du musst bedenken, dass die Kabel da bestimmt 10-20 Jahre drin sein werden. Also warum sollte man es dann nicht gleich ordendlich machen, anstatt ständig sein Haus wieder auseinander zu reißen. Ich hätte keinen Bock um ein paar Kröten zu sparen, in 5 Jahren meine gesammte Hausverkabelung schon wieder neu machen zu müssen.

Ich glaube das dauert noch einige Zeit, bis 10 Gbit/s zum Standard gehört. Davon mal ab brauche selbst ich bei meinem Netzwerktraffic noch kein 10Gbit/s Netzwerk, weil HDDs selbst mit 1 Gbit/s LAN fast auf dem letzten Loch pfeifen. Wenn man nicht von SSD zu SSD oder RAID kopiert merkt man da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2013)

Aktuelle einzelne Festplatten schaffen schon mehr als 1,5GBit/s, RAIDs entsprechend mehr, wenn man einen NAS mit RAID hat dann kann GBit/s Ethernet schon deutlich limitieren.

Wenn man den Anspruch hat den NAS ohne Abstriche wie eine interne Platte nutzen zu können ist 10GBit/s Ethernet dann schon ein Vorteil.


Zu 10GBit/s Ethernet sollte man auch folgendes festhalten:

Maximale Kabellänge bei 10GBASE-T laut Standard:
CAT 5 U/UTP: maximal 45m (immerhin!)
CAT 5 FTP: mehr als 45m (nicht genau definiert)
CAT 6 U/UTP: 55-100m (weniger bei mehreren parallelverlegten Kabeln)
CAT 6 FTP: 100m
CAT 7/CAT F: 100m

CAT 7 ist für 10GBASE-T nicht nötig. 
Und: 10GBit/s Ethernet wird im Heimbereich von jetzt aus gesehen sicher (wesentlich) länger als 10 Jahre ausreichen. Und höhere Geschwindigkeiten werden eher Glasfaserkabel erfordern als CAT 7. So schwer ist das Tauschen von Kabeln auch nicht wenn man sie in Kabelschläuchen/Rohren verlegt hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2013)

Wo hast du denn diese Längen her? Bis jetzt hab ich nur gesehen, dass man für 10GBASE-T mindestens Cat.6a oder Cat.6e bis 55 Meter braucht.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2013)

IEEE 802.3-2013 section 4 Seite 663

CAT5 Kabel sind dort nicht spezifiziert. Laut diversen Quellen -einschließlich IEEE- eignen sich CAT 5 Kabel aber prinzipiell dennoch die erreichbare Länge hängt aber vor allem bei ungeschirmten Kabeln stark von der Qualität des Kabels ab die innerhalb des Standards stärker schwanken kann als bei CAT6 und davon ob parallel andere Netzwerkkabel verlegt wurden (wegen Übersprechen). Man findet verschiedene Angaben zwischen 22m und sogar 100m (einzeln verlegte) für ungeschirmte CAT5 Kabel.

Geschirmte CAT5 Kabel wurden als solche wahrscheinlich nicht spezifiziert da sie nur in Europa eine nennenswerte Verbreitung erlangt haben. Man kann aber davon ausgehen das sie im Idealfall ähnlich gut wie CAT6 sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2013)

Bei den Längenangaben für die Cat.5 Kabel wär ich aber nen bischen vorsichtig.  Kann auch nen Griff ins Klo werden. Ich meine Cat.5 hat auch noch diese komplett ungeschirmten Plastik Stecker.

Ich hatte mir dieses PDF auch schonmal runtergeladen aber ich habs sofort wieder zugemacht, als ich die 732 Seiten gesehen hab.

Ich baue selber grad um und muss selber wieder ein paar Netzwerkkabel legen. 100.00m Cat. 7 Verlegekabel S/FTP PiMF 1000MHz Orange 86€ für 100 Meter, da wüsste ich keinen plausiblen Grund, da was schlechteres als Cat.7 reinzulegen. Das sind grade mal 86 cent pro Meter.

Klar könnte man es eventuell auch mit schlechteren Kabeln probieren aber das Risiko ist es einfach nicht Wert, nur weil man bei nem Umbau der eh mehrere 1000€ kostet, 30€ an Netzwerkkabeln spart. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## ronny130286 (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten, wered mir diese Hardware kaufen und mit dem Kabel werde ich dann erstmal warten bis ich die exakte Leitungslänge weis 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen 18er Switch wird schwierig, daher wür ich eher nen gängiges Maß nehmen.
> 
> TP-Link TL-SG1024D, 24-port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Sowas z.B.. Auch wenn du 10Gbit/s Kabel legst, was bei einem Neubau das einzigst sinnvolle ist, würd ich nur nen Gigabit Switch nehmen, weil die 10 Gbit/s Dinger doch recht viel kosten. Oder hast du schon 10Gbit/s Endgeräte?
> ...


----------

